#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Next iPhone will delay as there is a virus attack on chip maker!!

## Adiza

All the processor of Apple used in iPhoneX was made by TSMC(Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co), and it is ready to release its next-generation A12 chips for iPhones
next month. But unfortunately the virus breakout on last week Friday affected a number of computer systems and fab tools at its facilities in Taiwan. This problem is going to affect the availability of iPhones :Frown: .

*So the consumers of iPhone have to wait for the manufacturing delays. Guys, what do you say about this virus attack?*

----------

